# 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup



## Reisender (27. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs/Mädels,


*Auf zum Bodden mit Boot und Hurra !!!!!!!!!*

Nun ist es wieder so weit, der 2. norddeutsche AB - Raubfisch Cup geht in Planung.

Unser lieber uer hat mich gebeten, ihn ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen.

Hier könnt ihr euch ein Bild machen wie es letztes Jahr in Planung 1 ging.:m 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52847&highlight=Norddeutscher+Raubfisch

*Termin ist folgender: 26.10.07-28.10.2007*

*Das Treffen findet auf dem Kubitzer-Bodden statt. Infos werden noch eingestellt wenn wir die Preise und Unterkünfte haben.*


Zu den Preisen der Boote:

40 PS 70,-€ plus Sprit
60 PS 90,-€ plus Sprit
5 PS 50,- € inkl. Sprit

Die Unterkünfte habe im letzten Jahr *25,00* *€* pro Pers. mit Frühstück gekostet. Ob die Zimmer in diesem Jahr für das gleiche Geld zu haben sind, wird in Erfahrung gebracht.
Das ganze findet in *Altefähr auf Rügen statt.*

Wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr die Hafenmauer besser Treffe.  

*Das Limit der Anmeldungen ist beschränkt auf max. 23 Personen*. 

Wie auch im letzten Jahr wird http://www.angeln-nord-ost.de uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Auch hoffe ich, dass die anderen Insider wieder dabei sind!! ...denn ich habe wieder Lust am Fisch vorbei zu Angeln.|supergri |supergri 

*Unser Bolle hat mal eben ein Hotel gemietet !!!!! *
*8 Doppelzimmer und ein Einzelzimmer für mich.....*
*Im Doppelzimmer kann noch eine weitere Person SCHNARCHEN....*

Heißt 16 + 1 = 17 + 6 = 23 Fanggarantiefischer haben Platz... 

Hier wird heia gemacht !!!! http://www.hotel-sundblick.de/

*Die Kosten sind 23 Euro + Frühstück...........*


Es wird von uns eine Kontonummer angegeben, wo vorab schon mal die Boots und Übernachtungskosten eingezahlt werden sollen/müßen/oder nennt wir ihr es wollt.

*Anmeldeschluss ist der 15.08.2007........Ende im Gelände !!!!!!!!!*



Nun mal ran an die Tasten und anmelden.|wavey: |wavey:

*Anmeldungen:*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...* (43€)*
2. Falk1 ....Rudert mit Streichhölzern *(Bootsschein)(Pennt im Auto, nur Frühstück)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege,genau !! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(50€ Die Kohle ist da !!) *
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7. mipo..............Freund vom Esox02 (Kohle kommt da nachzügler)
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(50€) *
11.Marco von Klee.....(Und der Sommer kann kommen) *(50€)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(50€)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(50€)*
15.bwrds.........(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)* (50€) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer* (Geld ist raus)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(50€)*
18. markisenburki....bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.*(50€ Rente ist da) *
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````*(50€ haben ihren weg gefunden)*
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. Der_Glücklose....(Spielt Lotto und gewinnt nie)
23. iguana417.....(freund vom mipo, was auch immer der name heißen soll)


----------



## Waldemar (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Jo Mike, wenn ich bis dahin noch unter den lebenden weile bin ich auch wieder dabei.
War doch Spitze beim letzten Treff.:m 
Und wenn dann auch noch der Axel Sculz boxt , wirds schwer zu toppen sein.


----------



## Reisender (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Waldemar

Welchen Termin hätten sie den gern ?????#h 

Ich glaube nicht das Schulz noch mal Boxt, aber wir können ja Bolle und Dickerchen in den Ring schicken...|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reisender (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hmmmm !!!!

Da werde ich dich mal mit auf die Liste setzen......Aber nur wenn du Brav bist und Ruderst....|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Waldemar (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Welchen Termin hätten sie den gern ?????#h 

Na das WE am 26.10. Ist doch klar, oder.:g


----------



## Reisender (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Welchen Termin hätten sie den gern ?????#h
> 
> Na das WE am 26.10. Ist doch klar, oder.:g


 
Ja ist Klar....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Bestimmt weil 2+6+1=9 ist...und er nicht bis 10 Zählen kann...:q :q


----------



## uer (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi mike,

ich dank erstmal für deine hilfe #6

waldi, muuuuuuß klappen mit dem treffen, war doch geil oder nicht,


so jetzt wieder die handwerker helfen, was sich meine frau so alles einfallen lässt ------ bei dem wetter #d 

#h


----------



## Jirko (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...danke für die mehl mike #6... wenn nix wesentliches dazwischenkommt und mich kein scheunentor im september zur siegessäule zieht )), bin ich wieder mit dabei. also büdde mal eintragen inne liste, den ollen jirko :m


----------



## Reisender (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...danke für die mehl mike #6... wenn nix wesentliches dazwischenkommt und mich kein scheunentor im september zur siegessäule zieht )), bin ich wieder mit dabei. also büdde mal eintragen inne liste, den ollen jirko :m


 

Siegessäule.......da lasse ich mir noch was einfallen.......#6 #6


----------



## Jirko (27. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...und ich denke bolle kannste auch mit reinschustern... klär ich am sonntag aufm schlauchi beim dschööörken #4 :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

HAllo Mike,

habe im Moment Sauviel Arbeit, werde mal meinen Termin Kalender checken, und dir dann Bescheid geben, würde natürlich auch gerne mit kommen wollen, mal sehen was der Heinz dazu sagt


----------



## Bolle (28. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na, da bin Icke doch ooch mit vonne Partie...bestell ma schon det Zimma mit der stabilste Klobrillenausstattung 

Da ja noch nen bisschen Zeit is...schlage vor, das ganze mal auf den Kubitzer Bodden zu verlagern...hat's auch nen nettet Hotel am Hafen...5 PS Boote für 50,00 € inkl Sprit...es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit für die jenigen die mit dem SBF-See ausgestattet sind, größere Motoren zu mieten...sind dann teurer...versteht sich von alleene. Wenn da interesse besteht...sacht ma wat...dann werde ich mal nen bisschen telenieren und versuchen die Boote so langfristig wie möglich vorzubestellen. Bis denne.#h


----------



## Reisender (28. April 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Bolle

Kubitzer ?????

Na dann Telering mal........wir können ja noch um planen wie es uns gefällt......DENN WIR SIND JA GROßE JUNGS.!!  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> so jetzt wieder die handwerker helfen, was sich meine frau so alles einfallen lässt ------ bei dem wetter #d
> 
> #h


 

Bekommst du einen eigenen Bodden im Garten gesetzt ????:m :m


----------



## Bolle (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

So, nach dem ich ja einen gelungenen Boddenauftakt hatte, hier nun die erste Vollzugsmeldung...Zwei Boote, 40 und 60 PS (Führerscheinplichtig SBF-See)und drei weitere Dreikieler mit 5 PS Motoren sind für den 26. 10.-28. 10 2007 geordert.
Es ist in jedem Boot Platz für 4 Personen...ideal wären sicherlich 3 Personen...der Vermieter möchte aber eine definitive zu-bzw.Absage 2 Monate vorher. Wenn ihr euch also bis mitte August enscheiden könntet wer mit dabei sein möchte...damit wir noch genug Zeit haben auch die Unterkünfte zu buchen.
Zu den Preisen der Boote:

40 PS          70,-€ plus Sprit
60 PS          90,-€ plus Sprit
 5 PS           50,- € inkl. Sprit

Die Unterkünfte habe im letzten Jahr 23,00 € pro Pax mit Frühstück gekostet. Ob die Zimmer in diesem Jahr für das gleiche Geld zu haben sind, wird in Erfahrung gebracht.
Das ganze findet in Altefähr auf Rügen statt.


----------



## muchti (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*moin mike,*

*darfst mi auch mit einplanen...*

*mir ziemlich egal wann...als student legt man sich den stundenplan so wie man lust am angeln hat!!!*


----------



## Reisender (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Bolle schrieb:


> So, nach dem ich ja einen gelungenen Boddenauftakt hatte, hier nun die erste Vollzugsmeldung...Zwei Boote, 40 und 60 PS (Führerscheinplichtig SBF-See)und drei weitere Dreikieler mit 5 PS Motoren sind für den 26. 10.-28. 10 2007 geordert.
> Es ist in jedem Boot Platz für 4 Personen...ideal wären sicherlich 3 Personen...der Vermieter möchte aber eine definitive zu-bzw.Absage 2 Monate vorher. Wenn ihr euch also bis mitte August enscheiden könntet wer mit dabei sein möchte...damit wir noch genug Zeit haben auch die Unterkünfte zu buchen.
> Zu den Preisen der Boote:
> 
> ...


 

Wo fragst den nach wegen den Zimmern ???? Bei dem vom letzten mal ???? Wenn ja, denn habe ich schon angerufen und frisch gemacht...|supergri |supergri 

Ich sende dir mal eine PN......|wavey:


----------



## uer (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo jungs #h

das mit dem kubitzer bodden ist ja nicht schlecht, nur ist man(n) dort nochvielmehr auf führerscheinflichtige boote angewiesen,  
denn die besten ecken sind doch etwas weiter wech ----- näääääh bolle und die mit nem 5 ps boot anzulaufen is schon arg, |evil: 
also ich könnte ja mein boot auch mitbringen (wenn ich es bis dahin noch nicht versenkt habe :q ) 
außerdem könnte ich noch ein 50ps boot mitbringen, kosten 60 € pro tag, benzin extra, 
somit hätten wir dann 4 große boote, und somit platz für mindestens 12-15 leutchen, 
& wenn waldemar kommt #h, der bringt doch bestimmt sein eigenes boot mit oder nicht ? 

jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 3 leutchen die den führerschein küste/see haben, 
ich glaube zu wissen ------ marco (muchti) hat einen, denn der will ja mal schließlich kaptein aufen großen dampfer werden :vik: 
also fehlt noch einer ------ wer hat noch ne fahrerlaubnis fürs böööööötchen |kopfkrat 

#h #h


----------



## Bolle (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Jan,
das hört sich doch schon mal prima an...und die Leutz mit den Führerscheinen werden sich auch finden lassen...bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Waldemar (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Aber klar bring ich mein Böötchen wieder mit Jan.
Is auch schon ein bischen aufgerüstet.
Hat übern Winter neue zweifarbige Lackierung bekommen,
nen Steuerstand und nen 25Ps'er.

Mit dem Kubitzer Bodden bin ich sehr einverstanden.
Wollte Bolle schon anbaggern wegen Stellen und so.
Ham wir ja dann wohl zwei starke Guides.
Kann ja nur :m werden.


----------



## uer (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi leutz #h,

nach nem telefonat mit bolle ---- schlach ich vor, 

*wir machens alle zusammen aufen kubitzer* :q :vik:  

und somit geht nur noch um den termin, oder |kopfkrat 

wir sollte diesen fest machen, damit alle die interesse haben planen können 


#h #h ---------- vom uerjäger


----------



## Reisender (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin ihr Lutscher/Luschen/(Nichts) Fänger........:m:m:m


Auf Androhung das ich kein Einzelzimmer bekomme, habe ich nun mehr das Treffen auf Seite 1 nach wünschen geändert.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Also bin ich auch dafür das wir nun mal den Kubitzer-Bodden zeigen was für tolle Hechte wir sind.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> hi leutz #h,
> 
> nach nem telefonat mit bolle ---- schlach ich vor,
> 
> ...





Das ist fest wie Beton !!!!!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## muchti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 3 leutchen die den führerschein küste/see haben,
> ich glaube zu wissen ------ marco (muchti) hat einen, denn der will ja mal schließlich kaptein aufen großen dampfer werden


 
*da wir immer noch in deutschland wohnen verhält sich die situation leider etwas anders...*

*- Inhaber eines nautischen Patentes sind nicht legitimiert Sportboote über 5ps zu steuern sofern sie nicht den dafür vorgesehenen Schein erworben haben*

*und ausserdem muss i erstmal noch ein paar tage zur schule gehn bis der schein meiner ist *

*aber rudern kann i ausgezeichnet#6 #6 #6 *


----------



## Reisender (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



muchti schrieb:


> *aber rudern kann i ausgezeichnet#6 #6 #6 *




So dann brauchen wir noch *2 *!!!!!!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Waldemar (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Was ist eigentlich mit Dir Mike?
Machst Du nur die Orga oder kommst Du auch zum Treffen?
Die Liste ist bald voll, dann  bist Du Nese.


----------



## robi_N (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.


haha .....

kommen auch frauen mit oder warum ist das so wichtig? aber danke ich nehm das mal als kompliment!


----------



## uer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

übrigens noch als nachtrag,

wer ein eigenes boddentaugliches boot hat, kann das auch mitbringen, 

es gibt in altefähr ne super slipanlage, 

#h


----------



## Reisender (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Dir Mike?
> Machst Du nur die Orga oder kommst Du auch zum Treffen?
> Die Liste ist bald voll, dann  bist Du Nese.




Ich schreibe und Bolle Mietet !!!

Aber recht hast du, mich habe ich ganz vergessen.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Mike,

also ich nehme auch wieder 3 Plätze, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich meinen Meter von letztens nich doch noch fange der mir leider vom Haken gesprungen ist !!!

UER bitte brenne doch die Fotos von 2006 auf CD und bringe diese mit, Besten Dank im vorraus !!!

Auch benötige ich ein Boot, wo ich zu 3 oder zu 2 mit drauf kann !!

Leider besitze ich kein Boot, ich hoffe das noch jemand Platz auf seinem Boot hat !!!
Auf jedenfall freue ich mich schon auf das Wiedersehen !!!!  #6 #6


----------



## Zecke (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Jungs,
wenn ich zu dem Termin Zeit und Geld habe, bin ich 100 % wieder mit von der Partie. Ich brauch doch auch mal Abwechselung von den ganzen Karpfen und Wallern. Da kommt mir der Hecht gerade recht (schöner Reim oder?).
Dieses Mal wird er nur hoffentlich größer als 30 cm...


----------



## Reisender (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> also ich nehme auch wieder 3 Plätze, wäre doch gelacht wenn ich meinen Meter von letztens nich doch noch fange der mir leider vom Haken gesprungen ist !!!




3 Plätze ????? Wer sind die anderen zwei ????? Ist unser Kollege wie geht die Kamara...auch dabei ???:m:m:m Und dann noch der Dritte ....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ja logo Mike,

der Heinz ( wie geht die Kamera ist dabei ) will ja schließlich auch mal nen Fisch fangen !!

und Denis ( mein Sohn, der will auch mal mit, ich denke die Fotos vom letzten mal 2006 das will er mal life sehen und vielleicht auch seinen Meter fangen !!! #6 

Und ich freue mich alle wieder zu sehen, wird bestimmt wieder Luschtig auch Ohne Boxen !!!! |supergri

Mach die 2 Plätze auf jeden Fall fest !!!!

Auch schreibst Du Termine stehen fest, ich sehe nur einen, oder gibt es noch andere, die ich nicht ersehen kann !!
Wenn ja welche, obwohl der angegebene mir zusagt !!

Und wenn Du die genauen Preise, für Boot und Unterkunft weißt bitte im Threat bekannt geben !!!

DAnke im vorraus


----------



## Reisender (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Und ich freue mich alle wieder zu sehen, wird bestimmt wieder Luschtig auch Ohne Boxen !!!! |supergri
> 
> Mach die 2 Plätze auf jeden Fall fest !!!!
> 
> ...


 


Der Termin steht !!!

Jawohl mein Herr, werde Preise und alles einstellen und dir ein Paket schicken.....:m :m :m

Und im übrigen !!!! Wer lesen kann ist ganz klar im vorteil (Seite 1)......Zu den Preisen der Boote:

40 PS 70,-€ plus Sprit
60 PS 90,-€ plus Sprit
5 PS 50,- € inkl. Sprit


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Termine sind folgende: 26.10.07-28.10.2007*

Logo kann ich lesen, aber wenn ich richtig deutsch kann, da steht TERMINE, und wenn ich richtig in der Schule aufgepasst habe ist das die Mehrzahl, also und es steht da nur 1 Termin !!!  #c 

Die Preise kann ich auch lesen, aber nicht was die Hotelzimmer kosten, und ob die Preise pro Person oder pro Boot sind, und durch wieviel es evtl geteilt wird ??!!  #c 

Und setzte den Heinz & meinen Sohn noch mit auf die Liste, und für den Heinz bitte ein Einzelzimmer, den der darf diesmal den Wald alleine sägen, er braucht keine Zuhörer, und ich will nicht mehr zuhören  #6


----------



## Reisender (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> *Termine sind folgende: 26.10.07-28.10.2007*
> 
> Logo kann ich lesen, aber wenn ich richtig deutsch kann, da steht TERMINE, und wenn ich richtig in der Schule aufgepasst habe ist das die Mehrzahl, also und es steht da nur 1 Termin !!! #c
> 
> ...


 

Joh, es ist aber nun nur noch ein Termin !!!:m Wenn du kannst, dann nim das e raus.....
Boote werden durch 3-4 Mitfahrer geteielt.......
Ja ich weiß das ich Heinz und dein Sohn auf die Liste setzen muß !! Leider ist was dazwischen gekommen..#h #h 
Hotelzimmer werden so bei 23€ liegen so hatt Bolle es geschrieben  !!! Einzelzimmer gibt es nicht !!! Das habe ich.BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ !!!! Mal sehen was da zu machen ist !!!!#h #h 

Und hey du Nase.......das ist noch alles in Planung !!! Mach mal langsam, ansonsten suche ich dir einen Platz zum Rudern......#6 

Bolle wird sich noch bei mir Melden !!!|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

huhu mike #h

die herzlichsten glückwünsche zu deinem heutigen burzeltag! wünsch dir nur das beste, daß all deine wünsche und vorhaben in erfüllung gehen mögen und vor allem ne digge portion gesundheit... und ne stramme büchse im oktober :m... feier schön #h


----------



## Reisender (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Jirko schrieb:


> huhu mike #h
> 
> die herzlichsten glückwünsche zu deinem heutigen burzeltag! wünsch dir nur das beste, daß all deine wünsche und vorhaben in erfüllung gehen mögen und vor allem ne digge portion gesundheit... und ne stramme büchse im oktober :m... feier schön #h


 

Danke Jirko !!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Die Büchse werde ich laden.......#h#h


----------



## Reisender (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ich habe auch schon ein Sponsor !!!!!|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## robi_N (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

was denn für nen sponsor?


----------



## Waldemar (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Alp-Träume;+
Sach ma Mike, wie issn dit gemeint.
Nagut, wir kenn uns ja noch nich so lange.
Da weis ich natürlich nich worauf Du so alles stehst:q.


----------



## Reisender (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Alp-Träume;+
> Sach ma Mike, wie issn dit gemeint.
> Nagut, wir kenn uns ja noch nich so lange.
> Da weis ich natürlich nich worauf Du so alles stehst:q.




Der große Dicke, ist mein Freund und Bruder Uwe_H !!!! Der kann uns einen vor Blasen...:q:q:q:q

Denn kann man auch Mieten.....wenn du verstehst was ich meine....:g:g


----------



## uer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi #h

was ist mit ner |schlafen gelegenheit |kopfkrat 

is die auch schon gebucht |kopfkrat

was soll die kosten - mike 



#h #h


----------



## Reisender (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> hi #h
> 
> was ist mit ner |schlafen gelegenheit |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Danke mein Urlaub war Klasse, Fische wurden in Rauen Mengen gefangen und das Wetter war auch mal so und so....#h#h#h#h#h Bericht mit Sponso und allem wird bald kommen !!! Habe mich mit allen Sachen und Gewinnern Ablichten lassen.....Es war Klasse, und alle waren zufrieden mit ihren Preisen...:k:k 

Ich habe Bolle grade eine PN gesendet, da er weiß wo es was gibt !!! Nun warte ich auf einen Laut von ihn.......:m:m:m


----------



## Reisender (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Bolle hat laut gegeben !!!

Er kümmert sich um die Zimmer, wenn er was weiß, dann stellt er es hier ein.

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Danke Jirko !!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Die Büchse werde ich laden.......#h#h


werden die hechte geschossen??:q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> werden die hechte geschossen??:q:q:q


 
Da wir zum fangen und zum schießen du Blöde sind, werden wir sie erwürgen.....wenn wir einen bekommen.#6:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

meine frau weiß noch nicht so genau.ich will aber.....iss ja noch ne weile hin.bringe wenn mein eigenes schützenboot mit vielleicht taufe ich es auch um in hechtwürger.cu


----------



## Reisender (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Schon bist du auf der liste.....#6#6#6#6

Umtaufen ist immer gut !!!!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bolle (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hi zusammen,
war heute mal am Bodden und habe bei der Gelegenheit die Thematik Unterkünfte mit dem Bootsvermieter besprochen.
Dieser besitzt 4 Ferienwohnungen...3 davon sind für 4 Personen und eine ist für zwei Personen...sollte dieses uns nicht reichen meinten sie, es wäre kein Problem zu dieser Jahreszeit noch andere Domiziele anzumieten.
Kosten...23,00 € pro Person inkl. Frühstück.

Jetzt müssen wir also nur noch die Zeit abwarten bis sich ganz konkret herrausgestellt hat, wer definitiv dabei sein wird. Es sind ja schon ein ganz Teil Leutz angemeldet...aber unverhofft kommt oft...es würde mich wundern (aber auch freuen)wenn auch alle tatsächlich kommen.
Bis die Tage.

Ach so...heute gab es leider nur einen 88er(Der war schön dick) und einen 65er Schniepel.


----------



## Reisender (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Das ist doch schon mal was 14 Personen...#h#h#h

Bolle, wie heißt eigendlich das ganze da oben ???? Ich würde auch noch mal sehen ob ich was finde......


----------



## Reisender (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Neue Infos sind auf der ersten Seite des Freds.........*


----------



## Jirko (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

feine neuigkeiten mike! und besten dank für deine mühen und auch dank an bolle für´s nestsuchen  #h


----------



## Reisender (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Jirko schrieb:


> feine neuigkeiten mike! und besten dank für deine mühen und auch dank an bolle für´s nestsuchen  #h


 

Ich glaube der hat ein Verhältnis mit der Verbmieterin !!!! Bei den Preisen würde ich ihn Helfen.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bolle (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern nochmal mit dem Hotel gefont und habe dabei erfahren, das nur 6 Zimmer eine Aufbettungsmöglichkeit haben.
Ergo 16 + 1 = 17 + 6 = 23.


----------



## Reisender (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Bolle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe gestern nochmal mit dem Hotel gefont und habe dabei erfahren, das nur 6 Zimmer eine Aufbettungsmöglichkeit haben.
> Ergo 16 + 1 = 17 + 6 = 23.


 
Habe es schon eingegeben Bolle......Und mit dem Taschenrechner geschaut ob du richtig gerechnet hast. #6#6#6 Und es stimmt, wir haben nicht über..|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bolle (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

So...nun iss ja unser Kleechen mit vonne Partie...jetzt fehlt eigendlich nur noch *einer *zum Bootfahren mit großem Motor.
Melde Dich!


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

MP 3 Klickern und warten !!!!

http://ingeb.org/songs/lapaloma.html#Deutsch


#h#h


----------



## robi_N (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich sehe hier hat sich einiges getan seit ich das letzte mal hier war.
hört sich ja alles echt gut an.


----------



## Reisender (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



robi_N schrieb:


> ich sehe hier hat sich einiges getan seit ich das letzte mal hier war.
> hört sich ja alles echt gut an.


 
Klar läuft hier was !!!!:m:m:m

Ne Fischkiste zum Pennen haben wir dir auch schon bestellt..


----------



## robi_N (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ne fischkiste? joh kann ich auch 2 hinternanderlegen damit ich da annähernd rein passe?


----------



## Waldemar (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

:vik:War das Treffen jetzt am 26. 06.?:vik:


Oder wie lange dauert das noch???

Mein Angelrucksack is schon ganz hibbelich und die Rute steht auch schon bereit.


----------



## burki62 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo, der waldemar hat mir von dem Raubfisch Cup berichtet
und mich neugierig gemacht.
und möchte gern dabei sein.
geht das noch?


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hallo, der waldemar hat mir von dem Raubfisch Cup berichtet
> und mich neugierig gemacht.
> und möchte gern dabei sein.
> geht das noch?


 

Der Waldemar erzählt aber auch alles..

Logisch geht das !!! Ich werde dich mit auf die Liste setzen, hast du sonst noch Wünsche ???? Wenn ja, der waldemar wird sie dir erfüllen..:m:m


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> :vik:War das Treffen jetzt am 26. 06.?:vik:
> 
> 
> Oder wie lange dauert das noch???
> ...


 
Waldemar, du hast es verpasst !!!! Das war am 30.05.2009......


----------



## burki62 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

na super, ein anderer kumpel von waldemar und mir (jetzt mein nachbar und norwegenfreund) würde auch gern mitkommen, er muss sich jedoch erst anmelden, aber leider hat er die nächsten tage kein net (wegen umzug) mal sehen, vielleicht machen wir das a,m abend von meinem aus. gruss burki

Ps. kann ich meinen nick nochmal ändern? den burki wollter er anfangs nicht fressen, vielleicht auch was anderes falsch gewesen ?-)


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



markisenburki schrieb:


> na super, ein anderer kumpel von waldemar und mir (jetzt mein nachbar und norwegenfreund) würde auch gern mitkommen, er muss sich jedoch erst anmelden, aber leider hat er die nächsten tage kein net (wegen umzug) mal sehen, vielleicht machen wir das a,m abend von meinem aus. gruss burki
> 
> Ps. kann ich meinen nick nochmal ändern? den burki wollter er anfangs nicht fressen, vielleicht auch was anderes falsch gewesen ?-)



Wie heißt den der norwegenfreund von dir ??? Dann werde ich ihn auch auf die Liste setzen...

Ach und deinen Namen kannst du ändern, wenn du einen Moderator eine PN sendest, dann macht er das für dich.


----------



## burki62 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi, der freund von waldemar und mir heisst andré
(spitznamen in norge, andréjäger ;-)
toll, dass der andré auch engeloggt ist.
wir freuen uns schon darauf :vik:
gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi, der freund von waldemar und mir heisst andré
> (spitznamen in norge, andréjäger ;-)
> toll, dass der andré auch engeloggt ist.
> wir freuen uns schon darauf :vik:
> gruss burki


`

Steht schon drinnnnnnn !!!! nur das ` über sein e bekomme ich nicht hin...aber ansonsten habe ich kein Problem....:m:m


----------



## Waldemar (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Möönsch, dachte ich komm mal weg von zu Haus, und da bin ich doch wieder unter Nachbarn.
Na toll, wird auch Zeit dass wir wieder mal gemeinsam beim Angeln sind:vik:!!!

Wilkommen on board Markiesenburki#h.
Grüß mal den Jäger von mir.


----------



## Reisender (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Möönsch, dachte ich komm mal weg von zu Haus, und da bin ich doch wieder unter Nachbarn.
> Na toll, wird auch Zeit dass wir wieder mal gemeinsam beim Angeln sind:vik:!!!
> 
> Wilkommen on board Markiesenburki#h.
> Grüß mal den Jäger von mir.


 

Ja auch grüße von mir an den Jäger !!!!!!!#h#h#h 
Zum Treffen hatte ich gerne ein Kannin.....#h#h#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig druff, war vor 14 Tagen in NL-Stellendam mensch Mike die Dorsche haben vielleicht gebissen, da kannste das von 2006 vergessen, mußt dir mal den Thread anschauen, sind schon ein paar Fotos drinne, selbst mein Sohn. der das erste mal mit Angeln war, hat ganz schön die Dorsche gezogen, hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, und Du hast wieder mal gefehlt !!!  |kopfkrat

Also ich möchte 1 Doppelzimmer wenn das machbar ist, und den Heinz die SchnarchNase, kannste zu anderen Schnarchern aufs Zimmer legen, da stören die sich nicht gegeneinander !!!!  #6#6


----------



## Reisender (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hoch gehold zum Posten......


----------



## Jirko (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...wat willstn hörn mike?... hechtsaison läuft ganz gut in den binnengewässern um berlin... so in etwa? :m... spaßbremse: freu mich auch ganz dolle #h


----------



## Reisender (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...wat willstn hörn mike?... hechtsaison läuft ganz gut in den binnengewässern um berlin... so in etwa? :m... spaßbremse: freu mich auch ganz dolle #h


 

Der Meter ist meiner Jirko.........#h#h

In übrigen habe ich gehört das es nur 2 mal Nachschlag gibt beim Abendesse...... 
http://ingeb.org/Lieder/eswehtde.html

Mp3 machen......#h


----------



## Jirko (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



> Der Meter ist meiner Jirko...


gönne ich dir von ganzem herzen - ääährlisch!!!... und zu den rest sach ich jetzt mal nix :m #h


----------



## Bolle (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hi zusammen,
habe gestern mal wieder die Möglichkeit gehabt, den Hechten auf dem Kubitzer Bodden am Schuppenkleid zu kratzen.
Insgesamt kamen 5 Hechte raus...von 70 cm bis 101 cm...die feiste Lady hatte eine ziemliche Verletzung an der Schwanzflosse die wir uns nicht wirklich erklären konnten...haben dann beschlossen das es eine Attacke der "Hecht-über-Mutter" im Drill war...wenn das stimmen würde, möchte ich schon mal die hungrige Mutti sehen, die sich auf einen Meterhecht stürzt(Fabelwesen)... bei bestem Wetter hat's richtig Spass gemacht.
Ich hoffe damit wieder Öl in's Feuer gekippt zu haben|supergri#h


----------



## Jirko (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

...schnigge mein lieber #6... bei mir lief´s in der letzten zeit auch ganz passabel mit den schnäbeln. wird zeit, daß wir beide mal wieder mit meiner suzi losjuckeln  #h


----------



## Reisender (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Bolle schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> habe gestern mal wieder die Möglichkeit gehabt, den Hechten auf dem Kubitzer Bodden am Schuppenkleid zu kratzen.
> Insgesamt kamen 5 Hechte raus...von 70 cm bis 101 cm...die feiste Lady hatte eine ziemliche Verletzung an der Schwanzflosse die wir uns nicht wirklich erklären konnten...haben dann beschlossen das es eine Attacke der "Hecht-über-Mutter" im Drill war...wenn das stimmen würde, möchte ich schon mal die hungrige Mutti sehen, die sich auf einen Meterhecht stürzt(Fabelwesen)... bei bestem Wetter hat's richtig Spass gemacht.
> Ich hoffe damit wieder Öl in's Feuer gekippt zu haben|supergri#h


 

Kenne ich sowas mit dem Überbiss !!!#6#6

Letztens hatte ich ein Irre Rotauge (15cm) an der Peitsche, und was soll ich sagen....kommt son 25ner und Putz ihn wech....:m...Sachen gibts, die Jebbet nicht...:q:q

Petri zum Kuscheltierchen Bolle....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

EINUNDTSCHWANTSCHISCH .......sind wir nun, da kann ich ja mal meine Konten klar machen zum großen Fischzug.........Wollen mal sehen, was da so hängen bleiben von fetten Lappen  :m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Reisender (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Sollten einige eine PN bekommen !!!!

Die ist von mir ......:vik::vik:


----------



## Reisender (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

:c:c Ich habe einen Rentenbescheid bekommen, und nun müßt ihr rann:c

:m:m:m


Jungs, die Zeit läuft........und die Buchungen von Bolle und mir auch....


OK OK !!! Der nächste Toilettendecken geht auf mich....:m:m


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen...*(PN)*
2. Falk1 .............Rudert mit Streichhölzern (Bootsschein)*(PN)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(PN)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege...genau !!!! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(PN)* 
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(PN)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(PN)*
7. Burghard.........Hat kein Schein, aber kann Fischen...
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(PN)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(PN)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(PN)*
11.Zecke.............Größer geht immer*....(PN)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(PN)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(PN)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(PN)*
15. Jürgen .........Einer der es kann.....
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer*(PN)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....(Bootsschein*)(PN)*
18. markisenburki.........bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.....*(PN)*
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````....
20.Freund von Bolle.......... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) ...
21.Jogierpe........... (einer der sich traut mit Waldemar zu fahren)


*Ich bitte euren Freunden, Bekannten, Seitensprung und Liebschaften mal die Kontodaten zu geben, denn ich kenne einige nicht !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Sputnik4711 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Leutz,

brauchen wir noch einen mit nem Bootsschein, und welchen Bootschein braucht man da, Binnengewässer ect.
Habe nen Bekannten mit Schein, der würde evtl mit kommen zum Hechte ärgern !! #6


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> brauchen wir noch einen mit nem Bootsschein, und welchen Bootschein braucht man da, Binnengewässer ect.
> Habe nen Bekannten mit Schein, der würde evtl mit kommen zum Hechte ärgern !! #6




Dazu sollten sich mal die Speeeetzialisten Melden !"!! Denn ich habe nur ein Trettbootschein.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bolle (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Es ist der Sportbootführerschein "See"nötig.


----------



## Reisender (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die ersten Zahlungseingänge zu meiner Rente !!!!*


*Hier durft ihr spielen...........#6 Aber Musi anmachen..........*


http://yahoo.greetings.kisseo.de/partners/yahoo-de/form.shtml?card=24068


Danke für euer vertrauen !!!!!|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Heidebaus nun wird die Hütte voll !!!!!!!!!

*Anmeldungen:*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen...*(PN)*
2. Falk1 .............Rudert mit Streichhölzern (Bootsschein)*(PN)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(PN)(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege...genau !!!! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(PN)* 
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(PN)(50)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(PN)*
7. Burghard.........Hat kein Schein, aber kann Fischen...
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(PN)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(PN)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(PN)*
11.Zecke.............Größer geht immer*....(PN)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(PN)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(PN)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(PN)*
15. Jürgen .........Einer der es kann.....
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer*(PN)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....(Bootsschein*)(PN)(50€)*
18. markisenburki.........bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.....*(PN)*
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````....
20. Freund von Bolle.......... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) ...
21. Jogierpe........... (einer der sich traut mit Waldemar zu fahren)
22. Freund von Klee....(Noch ein freund !!! Und wo sind die Mädels???)


Ich werde mal bei der Polizei nachfragen ob die nicht noch ein paar Zellen frei haben mit Frühstück, denn die Hütte ist ja nun voll bis unters Dach....:g


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ähhhhhhhhhhh..............

*Wer ist Marko* ????????????????????????????? Denn es ist Knete eingegangen von ihn......Bütte mal melden......:vik:


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Klee

Dann ist der Marko S. von dir mit dem Geld ???????


----------



## bwrds (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo reisender,
hab soeben PN geschickt, melde mich wohl als letzter an, komme mit eigenem boot angereist. denke essox2 und ich werden zusammen angefahren kommen. wenns kein bett mehr gibt, bitte kurze nachricht. 
gruss björn


----------



## Reisender (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bwrds schrieb:


> hallo reisender,
> hab soeben PN geschickt, melde mich wohl als letzter an, komme mit eigenem boot angereist. denke essox2 und ich werden zusammen angefahren kommen. wenns kein bett mehr gibt, bitte kurze nachricht.
> gruss björn



Klar gibes noch ein Bett, bei der Oma in der Waschküch stellen wir noch ein rein.#h#h Die Schnarcht nur ein wenig........


----------



## bwrds (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich schlaf auch auf der oma.:l


----------



## Reisender (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bwrds schrieb:


> ich schlaf auch auf der oma.:l




Jeder wie er kann und möchte !!!:vik:


----------



## Reisender (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@all

Ich hatte heute nacht einen Traum !!!!!!

Unser Bolle hatte mal wieder einen Toilettendeckel zertrümert und diesen als Spinnerblatt an seinen 25er Gummi gebunden........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Damit hat er dann 3 Hechte erschlagen und ein Gummiboot versenkt....:vik:

Watt man so Träumt ist schon Gigantisch...:m


----------



## robi_N (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ich hatte heute nacht einen Traum !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Du warst wohl wieder beim Saarspektakel was!


----------



## Reisender (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



robi_N schrieb:


> Du warst wohl wieder beim Saarspektakel was!


 
Nee Robert, das war ich nicht !!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Der mist ist ja schon seit einer Woche vorbei........:m:m


----------



## robi_N (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ja so ein ärger was......

hab gesehen du hast das geld bekommen. das ist schön. wie ist das eigentlich wird das gewinbringend in bier angelegt oder so bis du das hotel bezahlen musst? #q
Ich hoffe nur ich schaffe das mit der zeit und frei bekommen.
morgen geht die arbeit los. da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da abgeht.


----------



## Reisender (1. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Robert,

Klar lege ich das Geld gewinnbringend an.......|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## robi_N (1. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Sauber Mike! 

Ich wußte doch auf dich ist verlass!


----------



## Reisender (1. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



robi_N schrieb:


> Sauber Mike!
> 
> Ich wußte doch auf dich ist verlass!


 

Habe die Hälfte schon mal angelegt !!!! War beim Griechen und habe mir die Adonisplatte rein gepfiffen (Röllps)|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## robi_N (1. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Haha na dann....... Hauptsache es hat geschmeckt du wanna be adonis eh!


----------



## burki62 (2. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi reisender, ich hatte den beitrag für den raubfisch-cub für andré und mich (markisenburki) doch bezahlt, ist das noch nicht angekommen?


----------



## Waldemar (2. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Der is nicht so schnell.
Seitdem sich die Zahlungseingänge bei Ihm häufen, zieht er jeden Tag bis spät in die Nacht durch die Kneipen.


----------



## Reisender (3. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi reisender, ich hatte den beitrag für den raubfisch-cub für andré und mich (markisenburki) doch bezahlt, ist das noch nicht angekommen?



Ja meinste, bei den Millionen die ich auf dem Konto habe, fallen deine paar Ohren auf ???? 

Ich Rätzel noch wer Marko ist, denn der hat auch 50 Schleifen bezahlt.... 


Ich werde heute noch mal nachsehen was so eingegangen ist, und stelle die Aktuelle seite dann ein..#6#6


----------



## Reisender (3. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Der is nicht so schnell.
> Seitdem sich die Zahlungseingänge bei Ihm häufen, zieht er jeden Tag bis spät in die Nacht durch die Kneipen.




Genau, ein alter Mann ist doch kein D-Zug !!!!

Seit dem ich mit der Kohle nur so um mich schmeiße, werde ich die ganzen Weiber nicht mehr los...:m:m:m......


----------



## Reisender (3. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi reisender, ich hatte den beitrag für den raubfisch-cub für andré und mich (markisenburki) doch bezahlt, ist das noch nicht angekommen?




Wann hast du es auf die Reisen geschickt ?????? Momentan ist noch nichts da, werde aber heute noch mal alle nachsehen, vielleicht habe ich was übersehen, denn ich trage eine Brille und bin Blind....:m


----------



## robi_N (3. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Genau, ein alter Mann ist doch kein D-Zug !!!!
> 
> Seit dem ich mit der Kohle nur so um mich schmeiße, werde ich die ganzen Weiber nicht mehr los...:m:m:m......


 

wo sind die weiber? ist was in meinem alter dabei?


----------



## muchti (5. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

moin mike...wat is nu mit flaschenpost vom atlantik...hatte ja gehofft mal ne antwort von dir zu bekommen aber bisher nix zu machen 
wie gesagt, sobald i wieder deutschen boden unter den fuessen hab gibts echte deutsche euros fuer di...sonst muss i meine verwandten zur bank schicken...lass hoeren und gruss aus dublin


----------



## Reisender (5. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



muchti schrieb:


> moin mike...wat is nu mit flaschenpost vom atlantik...hatte ja gehofft mal ne antwort von dir zu bekommen aber bisher nix zu machen
> wie gesagt, sobald i wieder deutschen boden unter den fuessen hab gibts echte deutsche euros fuer di...sonst muss i meine verwandten zur bank schicken...lass hoeren und gruss aus dublin


 

Ist alles kein problem, aber der uer wollte dir das doch ausrichten !!!!

ICH KANN WARTEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m:m:m

Na ja, der ist ja wieder auf Norge und verhaftet mal wieder die Köderfische...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reisender (6. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*So Kiners,*

*Erst die Schlechte Nachricht !!! Die Zimmer werden 2€ teurer wie gesagt !!! Da die Inhaberin uns einen verkehrten Preis gesagt hat. Ich denke mal das dieses nicht zu Auschreitungen führt !! *

*Nun die Gute !!!! Bolle war wieder Fischen .......(Sack) ......und konnte wieder mal einige unser Hechte fangen und mit Fischfindersensoren versehen.. *

*Nun ist es bald soweit !!!*
*Der Bolle muß die Hütte und die Boote bestellen.....*

*Ich bitte alle die noch nicht die Überweisung (Gedacht/Gemacht/Volzogen/mit erlaubnis der Freuen) getätigt haben dieses so schnell wie möglich zu machen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



*Anmeldungen:*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...*(PN) (43€)*
2. Falk1 .............Rudert mit Streichhölzern *(Bootsschein)(PN)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(PN)(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege...genau !!!! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(PN)* 
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(PN)(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(PN)(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7. Burghard.........Hat kein Schein, aber kann Fischen*...(PN)*
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(PN)(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(PN)(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(PN)*
11.Zecke.............Größer geht immer*....(PN)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(PN)(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(PN)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(PN)*
15.bwrds................(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)*(PN) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer*(PN)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(PN)(50€)*
18. markisenburki.........bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.....*(PN)*
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````....
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. Marko von Klee....(Noch ein freund !!! Und wo sind die Mädels???)
23. Der_Glücklose....(Spielt Lotto und gewinnt nie)


----------



## muchti (6. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

all right mike...das doch mal'n wort...aber jan hat nix gesagt...zumindest ist bei mir nix angekommen wobei ja auch'n paar seemeilen dazwischen liegen...danke dir und bis es soweit ist muss i mi halt mit dorschen, meeraeschen und diversen barschsorten abgeben...|rolleyes (was ja nix schlechtes sein muss!!)


----------



## Reisender (6. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



muchti schrieb:


> all right mike...das doch mal'n wort...aber jan hat nix gesagt...zumindest ist bei mir nix angekommen wobei ja auch'n paar seemeilen dazwischen liegen...danke dir und bis es soweit ist muss i mi halt mit dorschen, meeraeschen und diversen barschsorten abgeben...|rolleyes (was ja nix schlechtes sein muss!!)


 
Na wenns schän macht !!!!


----------



## Reisender (7. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Danke Danke...................

Nun nimmt es ja gestallt an !!!!!!!!!!

*Anmeldungen:*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...* (43€)*
2. Falk1 ....Rudert mit Streichhölzern *(Bootsschein)(Pennt im Auto, nur Frühstück)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege,genau !! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(50€ Die Kohle ist da !!) *
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7. Burghard.........Hat kein Schein, aber kann Fischen*...(PN)*
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(Ist unterwegs die Kohle) *
11.Zecke.............Größer geht immer*....(PN)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(Ist unterwegs die Kohle)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(Ist unterwegs die Kohle)*
15.bwrds.........(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)* (Zaster ist unterwegs) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer*(PN)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(50€)*
18. markisenburki....bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.*(50€ Rente ist da) *
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````*(50€ haben ihren weg gefunden)*
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. Marko von Klee....(Noch ein freund !!! Und wo sind die Mädels???)
23. Der_Glücklose....(Spielt Lotto und gewinnt nie)
__________________


*Nun sind wir schon 17 mann, einige Gelder sind unterwegs, wie man/n mir versicherte !!! Also ich muß sagen, ihr seit Spitze Männer/Mädels*


----------



## Bolle (7. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hi zusammen,
hatte am Sonntag ein Gespräch mit der Cheffin des Hotels...sie sagte mir das sich der Preis für die Übernachtung mit Frühstück um 2,-€ erhöht...ergo...25,00 € Übernachtung mit Frühstück pro Nase.
Ich hoffe, das ihr damit leben könnt.

Was mir noch ganz wichtig erscheint...bei dem Bootsvermieter,der gleichzeitig das Lokal betreibt in dem wir zu abend Essen werden, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mit EC-Karte zu zahlen...dran denken...nur Bares ist wahres und genügend Scheine auf Tasche haben#h


----------



## Reisender (7. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Bolle schrieb:


> *Hi zusammen,
> hatte am Sonntag ein Gespräch mit der Cheffin des Hotels...sie sagte mir das sich der Preis für die Übernachtung mit Frühstück um 2,-€ erhöht...ergo...25,00 € Übernachtung mit Frühstück pro Nase.
> Ich hoffe, das ihr damit leben könnt.
> 
> Was mir noch ganz wichtig erscheint...bei dem Bootsvermieter,der gleichzeitig das Lokal betreibt in dem wir zu abend Essen werden, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mit EC-Karte zu zahlen...dran denken...nur Bares ist wahres und genügend Scheine auf Tasche haben#h*




Alles klar Bolle, werde meine Holde schon mal anfangen die scheine zu entwenden, denn Bares ist immer knapp bei mir..|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Kömmt einer von euch aus der Ecke ?????http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107156


----------



## Reisender (9. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*18 Spezialisten* haben sich nun schon zum Big-Game des Kubitzer-Boddenfischen angemeldet !!

Uer hat sein Boot auch schon gekauft 






Bolle hat sein Schiff auch schon auf Kurs gebracht !!!!!









Waldemar macht grade seine Köderbestückung fertig !!!!!!!


----------



## Reisender (13. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Andrea  (und bald ist Sommer)........habe heute ...nein am 10.07.07 eine Überweisung von 50€ bekommen.....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Könntest du mir sagen zu wem du gehörst.......:vik::vik:


----------



## Reisender (14. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Neuer stand der Spezialisten !!!!


*Anmeldungen:

*1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...* (43€)*
2. Falk1 ....Rudert mit Streichhölzern *(Bootsschein)(Pennt im Auto, nur Frühstück)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege,genau !! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(50€ Die Kohle ist da !!) *
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7. *Freier Platz........*
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(50€) *
11.*Andrea..*........(Und der Sommer kann kommen) *(50€)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(50€)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(50€)*
15.bwrds.........(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)* (Zaster ist unterwegs) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer*(PN)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(50€)*
18. markisenburki....bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.*(50€ Rente ist da) *
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````*(50€ haben ihren weg gefunden)*
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. Marko von Klee....(Noch ein freund !!! Und wo sind die Mädels???)
23. Der_Glücklose....(Spielt Lotto und gewinnt nie)


----------



## Reisender (18. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Bolle

Wenn du mal zeit hast, kannst du mich mal anrufen bitte...........|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (20. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Anmeldungen:*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...* (43€)*
2. Falk1 ....Rudert mit Streichhölzern *(Bootsschein)(Pennt im Auto, nur Frühstück)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege,genau !! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(50€ Die Kohle ist da !!) *
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7. mipo..............Freund vom Esox02 (Kohle kommt da nachzügler)
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(50€) *
11.Marco von Klee.....(Und der Sommer kann kommen) *(50€)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(50€)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(50€)*
15.bwrds.........(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)* (50€) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer* (Geld ist raus)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(50€)*
18. markisenburki....bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.*(50€ Rente ist da) *
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````*(50€ haben ihren weg gefunden)*
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. Der_Glücklose....(Spielt Lotto und gewinnt nie)


21-22 Fischexperten/in haben sich zusammen gefunden um gemeinsam auf Raubzug zu gehen....

Wir Wünschen allen ein schönes Wochende am Bodden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

sieht ja bunt aus.bis dann.cu


----------



## robi_N (20. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

das sieht fei echt gut aus!


----------



## Reisender (22. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Tüttttttt.....Bolle bitte melden Tüüüüüüütttttttt......oder mal deine Nummer per PN, dann kann ich mich auch melden....Tüüüüüüüttttttt.....


----------



## mipo (25. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> sieht ja bunt aus.bis dann.cu


 
Wenn iguana417 noch Platz hat geht er auch mit.


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

So, ENDE IM GELÄNDE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Hütte ist voll und fertig ist es.

Die restlichen Gelder werde ich per Gerichtsvollzieher eintreiben lassen wie besprochen !!!!

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


*Anmeldungen:

*1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...* (43€)*
2. Falk1 ....Rudert mit Streichhölzern *(Bootsschein)(Pennt im Auto, nur Frühstück)*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege,genau !! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(50€ Die Kohle ist da !!) *
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7. mipo..............Freund vom Esox02 (Kohle kommt da nachzügler)
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(50€) *
11.Marco von Klee.....(Und der Sommer kann kommen) *(50€)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(50€)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(50€)*
15.bwrds.........(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)* (50€) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer* (Geld ist raus)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(50€)*
18. markisenburki....bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.*(50€ Rente ist da) *
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````*(50€ haben ihren weg gefunden)*
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. Der_Glücklose....(Spielt Lotto und gewinnt nie)
23. iguana417.....(freund vom mipo, was auch immer der name heißen soll)


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Da die Hütte nun voll ist (Einige neue sind noch dazu gekommen)....hoffe ich auf ein Gutes Treffen und schönes Wetter......


*Es wird auch einer vor Ort sein, der einen eine voll Hand reicht wenn er dann erfolgreicher als alle anderen war.:vik::vik:Kennen tun ihn viele und er wird auch am Treffen dabei sein.....#6


*

Ich denke mal, das wir auch wie im letzten Jahr die Hechte gut behandeln und sie wieder der See zuführen. Und nicht wie einige Angler die wir gesehen haben alles abschlagen was am Haken hängt.#q#q#q.....Es soll ja spaß und gute Laune herrschen, und die nächsten Jahre noch Hechte im Bodden sein.....Daher gebt den Hechten einen Warmen Händedruck und schaut ihn Tief in die Augen....damit ihr und er euch nie vergisst.:k Und wir Abends von Ihn erzählen und Träumen können.



Da wir auch 2-3...5 PS Boote haben, möchte ich einige freiwillige auffordern sich zu melden. Bedenkt bitte das die 60 PS Runner auch saufen wie F1 Flitzer....
Ich werde mich mit einem 5 PS Boot begnügen !!


----------



## bwrds (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

also so säuft mein kleiner 50er nicht, ist halt recht schnell.
bitte liste ergänzen, ob geld angekommen ist.
vieleicht hab ich noch nen mitstreiter, mal sehen wie das mit dem schlafen wird.

gruss


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bwrds schrieb:


> bitte liste ergänzen, ob geld angekommen ist.
> gruss




Grade wurde es von meinem Finanzminister geprüft und geprüft !!!!

#d#d#d es ist noch nicht da..........#d#d#d


----------



## mipo (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

|supergri Meine Taler sind unterwegs #4.


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



mipo schrieb:


> |supergri Meine Taler sind unterwegs #4.


 

Ja ich glaube dir das !!!!!:vik::vik:

Mußt du mir nicht gleich einen Fisch mit Brifmarke und Absender in Brifkasten hauen.......Datt stink ja wie die Pest ........:m:m


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ich glaube ich bekomme noch einen Platz frei !!!!

Mal ne Meldung wer noch möchte.........


..........................................................


----------



## bwrds (3. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Grade wurde es von meinem Finanzminister geprüft und geprüft !!!!
> 
> #d#d#d es ist noch nicht da..........#d#d#d


 
wie du siehst, ist es raus und nicht zurückgekommen. ich zahle immer sofort und erzähl nicht nur davon.

gruss 

08.08.200708.08.2007SB-UEBERWEISUNG, HBCI
VOM 8.08.2007 12.24 UHR
KÄTHE JOSEFSSON
KTO 0329012800 BLZ 37080040
ZIMMER ALTEFAEHR
26. - 28.10.2007
952010-50,


----------



## Reisender (3. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Na da muß ich doch noch mal meine Lohnbuchhaltung bescheid geben !!!!

Sollte da ein fehler sein, werde ich sie feuern !! Zwar ist es meine Freundin, aber da nehme ich keine rücksicht, die kann ihre Kofferpacken und das weite suchen .......:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


Wenn du Björn bist, dann sehe meine Freundin als Gekündigt an !!!!


----------



## mipo (3. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na da muß ich doch noch mal meine Lohnbuchhaltung bescheid geben !!!!
> 
> Sollte da ein fehler sein, werde ich sie feuern !! Zwar ist es meine Freundin, aber da nehme ich keine rücksicht, die kann ihre Kofferpacken und das weite suchen .......:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 

|jump: Das kann ja lustig werden au weiha #g


----------



## Reisender (4. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



mipo schrieb:


> |jump: Das kann ja lustig werden au weiha #g


 

Tja, nun bin ich alleine !!!!:q:q

Koffer habe ich vor die Tür gestellt, die Kartons geschlossen und das Auto mit neuen Schlössern versehen......die Türen auch.....Ach und die Ruten habe ich auch versteckt !!!!


????? Wo kann ich schlafen ????|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hat jemand einen Tipp ??????#6


----------



## mipo (5. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Tja, nun bin ich alleine !!!!:q:q
> 
> Koffer habe ich vor die Tür gestellt, die Kartons geschlossen und das Auto mit neuen Schlössern versehen......die Türen auch.....Ach und die Ruten habe ich auch versteckt !!!!
> 
> ...


 
Na beim Angeln auf der Karpfenliege#6|supergri|supergri|supergri Oder bei mir auf dem Boot kannst gleich noch dein Können zeigen.#6


----------



## Reisender (5. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



mipo schrieb:


> Na beim Angeln auf der Karpfenliege#6|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Habe ich nicht !!!!!
Dafür habe ich heute Looto gemacht, vielleicht kann ich mir dann ein Hotelzimmer leisten !!:m:q:q:q


----------



## mipo (5. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht !!!!!
> Dafür habe ich heute Looto gemacht, vielleicht kann ich mir dann ein Hotelzimmer leisten !!:m:q:q:q


 
Gröööööööööööööööööööl |jump:


----------



## bwrds (5. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na da muß ich doch noch mal meine Lohnbuchhaltung bescheid geben !!!!
> 
> Sollte da ein fehler sein, werde ich sie feuern !! Zwar ist es meine Freundin, aber da nehme ich keine rücksicht, die kann ihre Kofferpacken und das weite suchen .......:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 

das bin ich, gut das alles da ist, muss ja geklärt sein.

beste grüsse an die gute:q, heisst sie ute?;+


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bwrds schrieb:


> beste grüsse an die gute:q, heisst sie ute?;+



Wieso ??? Wohnst du auch in meinem Hotelzimmer ?????:q
Nee sie heißt Käthe und kömmt ut Schweden....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

o weia ohne frauen ob das gut geht??????????????


----------



## Waldemar (6. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> o weia ohne frauen ob das gut geht??????????????


geht schon, nur nicht so gut:q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

#c Tote-Hose #c










 Alle am Wasser........








 allo













 allo


----------



## uer (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi mike, damit ich mal aufen neusten stand bin -------- 

wieviele & wer kommt mit, & was haben wir an booten |kopfkrat

also ich werde zu fast 100% mit meinem neuen dampfer kommen, (wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht auf der ostsee versäuft habe :q --------  #d)

boot kommt heute endlich bei meinem bootshändler an :k, denn der 80ps yamaha |sagnixwartet schon seit freitag drauf angeschraubt zu werden, dann noch ein paar kleinteile wie steuerstand, rutenhalter u.s.w.  & es kann losgehen als schrecken der bodden & ostsee :q

#h #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Wieso ??? Wohnst du auch in meinem Hotelzimmer ?????:q
> Nee sie heißt Käthe und kömmt ut Schweden....


wohl bei IKEA-getroffen?????:l:q:k


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> wohl bei IKEA-getroffen?????:l:q:k



Joh, Wohnzimmerabteilung !!! In der Küchenabteilung habe ich nischt gefunden.....#c#c......Ich hätte auch lieber in der Angelabteilung gewurschtelt, aber sowas haben die nicht..|supergri


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> hi mike, damit ich mal aufen neusten stand bin --------
> 
> wieviele & wer kommt mit, & was haben wir an booten |kopfkrat
> 
> #h #h




Also wir sind 20-23 Verzweifelte Angler.....|kopfkrat
Boote haben wir nun die besten genommen, Ruderboote für die Gesundheit.#6
 Dabei sind auch 60 PS und 40 PS Boote für die Sklaventreiber.....5 PSer haben wir auch, da kommen die drauf die was fangen wollen...:m

Wenn du deins hast, kannst du es mitbringen, denn einen Käufer hätte ich schon dafür !!:m

Zimmer haben wir 3....eins für mich und eins für Bolle, und der rest ist für euch.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Also es ist soweit alles Inordnung .....|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

wir nehmen noch 2-3 ruderboote in schlepp dann ist das rudern nicht so hart.cu


----------



## bwrds (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich bring noch einen verzweifelten mit, soll ich dir die 50,00 € überweisen oder gibts kein bett mehr?

gruss björn


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bwrds schrieb:


> ich bring noch einen verzweifelten mit, soll ich dir die 50,00 € überweisen oder gibts kein bett mehr?
> 
> gruss björn


 
Halte den verzweifelten mal Warm !!! Also besser gesagt schütte ihn bis zum Termin mit Korn voll..........Momentan sind die 3 Betten belegt !! Aber man/n weiß ja nie wie es wir..... Krankheit, Heirat, Abgesoffen, Frau hat sich einen Diamant gekauft.......|bigeyes  |bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich werde dich wie immer aufdem Laufenden halten !!!!!!#6#6


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> wir nehmen noch 2-3 ruderboote in schlepp dann ist das rudern nicht so hart.cu


 

Kerl hast du Kraft !!! 2-3 Ruderboote hinter deinem Ruderboot ziehen.....#r#r#r


----------



## bwrds (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

du wirst ihn kennen lernen und staunen.
gruss


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bwrds schrieb:


> du wirst ihn kennen lernen und staunen.
> gruss


 

Ich weiß nicht ob wir noch was frei haben bis dahin Björn......#c#c

Allerdings weiß ich ja nicht was du so mit bringst !!:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Kerl hast du Kraft !!! 2-3 Ruderboote hinter deinem Ruderboot ziehen.....#r#r#r


:qich nehme die mit aus den hafen und dann spielen wir entern oder kentern


----------



## Reisender (14. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> :qich nehme die mit aus den hafen und dann spielen wir entern oder kentern


 
Na dann mal viel Spaß !!!!

In übrigen ist die Wasa ach gesunken.....#h#h


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Zur Info !!!!*

Bestellt wurden nun......8 Doppelzimmer mit 6 Zustellbetten !!
1 Einzelzimmer...!!

1X 60 PS Boot
1X 40 PS Boot
3X  5 PS Boot

Allzeit gute Fänge....................................Bitte noch mal daran denken, Bargeld mit nehmen, da keine Plastikkarten angenommen werden....So hatte ich das noch von Bolle im Hinterkopf !!:m


----------



## Waldemar (17. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Zur Info !!!!*
> 
> Bestellt wurden nun......8 Doppelzimmer mit 6 Zustellbetten !!
> 1 Einzelzimmer...!!
> ...


 

na du wiederhochholweltmeister, bist wohl schon total brennig auf die meter's.
halt aus min jung, bald sind wir alle da.:vik:


hab garnicht gewußt dass du so heiß auf 60 hp bist.
willst uns wohl alle hinter dich lassen.


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> na du wiederhochholweltmeister, bist wohl schon total brennig auf die meter's.
> halt aus min jung, bald sind wir alle da.:vik:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Du mal im ernst, manchmal weiß ich nicht ob ich schon was geschrieben habe oder nicht !!!#d#d:q:q

Jung, wenn ich mich vom 1,58 cm ziehen lasse, dann schaust du nur noch den schaumkronen hinterher !!!!!


----------



## mipo (17. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Du mal im ernst, manchmal weiß ich nicht ob ich schon was geschrieben habe oder nicht !!!#d#d:q:q
> 
> Jung, wenn ich mich vom 1,58 cm ziehen lasse, dann schaust du nur noch den schaumkronen hinterher !!!!!


 
Der kostet dann aber |supergri. Meine den 1,58 m.


----------



## uer (17. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



> Bestellt wurden nun......8 Doppelzimmer mit 6 Zustellbetten !!
> *1 Einzelzimmer...!!*


:vik:

endlich kann & muss ich mal nachts nicht mit nem tiefholenden nach luft schnappenden menschen zusammen |schlaf:

ich bekomm ein heinzelzimmer, das is ja wie  |birthday:


:q #h #h -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- vom kaptain


----------



## robi_N (18. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

wat muss ich denn an schotter da anschleppen? 
sach mal was damit ich schon mal sparen kann


----------



## Reisender (18. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



robi_N schrieb:


> wat muss ich denn an schotter da anschleppen?
> sach mal was damit ich schon mal sparen kann


 

So über den Daumen gepeilt....würde ich sagen 500-600 Euro !!! Damit sollten wir den ersten Tag hin kommen !!!!:vik:

Also mit Sparen ist nichts mehr...dazu ist die Zeit zu kurz !!!:q

Ich würde mal sagen, hier und da mal wieder eine Oma überfallen, denn hier und da 50 Cent bring auch schnelles Geld !!! Und in deinem alter, kommst du auch noch aus dem Knast wenn du noch laufen kannst...#6 

Ich werde dir eine PN senden Robert !!


----------



## robi_N (18. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ja sende mit mal was! das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Reisender (18. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@Bolle


Hier ist dein bester Freund.......na ja zumindist ICH der Reisender.|kopfkrat

Kannst du mal für die ganz Irren unter uns mal einstellen was wir so zum Kubitzer Bodden Fischen mit bringen sollen........#c#c

Also ich möchte das nicht wissen......#d#d aber ein paar andere die es nicht können/wissen.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 

danke für die Mühe die ich dir mache..#6


----------



## robi_N (18. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

So der Mike hat es ja schon geschrieben, ich hab noch nicht mal ne Ahnung wo diese Bodden auf der Landkarte liegen.

Meine Bitte wäre es mal eine Auswahl an Ködern zusammenzustellen. Ich weiss ja inzwischen das es auf Hecht geht und wir die großen wollen richtig? Röööchtich!

Also ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich mir noch ein paar große Gummifische kaufe. Jetzt hier mal die erste konkrete Frage, welche Gewässereigenschaften besitzt dieser Bodden diese Bodden? Wassertrübung wäre da entscheident. Also ist das Wasser relativ klar oder eher trüb oder sogar schlammig. Ist ja wichtig für die Farbwahl der Köder. Knallige Farben oder eher Natur?
Ich habe 2 Flachlaufende Wobbler die so bis 2m oder so tauchen und noch einen der bis zu 6,5m taucht. Das sollte ja ok sein, aber wie Hängertrechtig ist das Gewässer?
Ich wollte mir ausserdem noch einen Bulldog besorgen, weil das Teil ja für Hechte echt gut sein soll. Jemand erfahrung mit diesem Köder auf den/dem Bodden?
Welcher ist der absolute Topköder den Ihr am liebsten Fischt und den man auf jeden Fall dabei haben sollte für diese Fahrt?
Gut das wars auch schon. Danke für eure Antworten. Kein Gefasel ne Jungs, zügig auf den Punkt kommen!


----------



## robi_N (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

War ja klar jetzt traut sich wieder keiner......................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

traut sich doch einer   gufis xxl. wobbi xxl. heringsvorfach für barsche. lange stahlvorfächer und das allerwichtigste istEN RICHTIGEN BOOTSFÜHRER.cu


----------



## robi_N (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Heringsvorfach für barsche, na das ist doch mal ganz was neues! aber dann bring ich das auch noch mit. danke schon mal für den tip!


----------



## mipo (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Jungs mal raus mit den Tipps damit wir neuen auch etwas fangen :q#a


----------



## robi_N (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

welches gewicht sollten denn die jigköpfe haben? 28g oder weniger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

je nach ströhmung 28 ist o.k. aber auch weniger.sinkt leichter ab.weil wahrscheinlich noch sehr viel kraut ist.


----------



## robi_N (20. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> je nach ströhmung 28 ist o.k. aber auch weniger.sinkt leichter ab.weil wahrscheinlich noch sehr viel kraut ist.


 

boha nee kein kraut! kann kraut voll nicht so gut leiden. aber ich werde da schon irgendeeinen krempel finden womit ich da klar komme.

nochmal ne frage an alle... hat einer von den kollegen die mitkommen ne hülsenquetschzange im gepäck so zum hülsenzerdrücken für stahlvorfächer? das müsste ich noch wissen. danke!


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



robi_N schrieb:


> boha nee kein kraut! kann kraut voll nicht so gut leiden. aber ich werde da schon irgendeeinen krempel finden womit ich da klar komme.
> 
> nochmal ne frage an alle... hat einer von den kollegen die mitkommen ne hülsenquetschzange im gepäck so zum hülsenzerdrücken für stahlvorfächer? das müsste ich noch wissen. danke!


 
esox schleppt die Köder durchs Kraut !!!! Also mach dir keine gedanken....

Zu Hülsenzange.......der uer, der hat Zähne....!!!! Hau ihn eins aufs Dach und die Hülse sitzt wie angegossen.#6#6


----------



## robi_N (27. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hoho ich habe jetzt den perfektenköder für dieses gewässer geschickt bekommen! der geht bestimmt ab wie sau. versprochen damit fange ich nur die großen!


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Heute hat Robert bewiesen das er großes fangen kann !!!!

Barben wollten wir fangen !!! Haben wir aber nicht |uhoh:|uhoh: ...dafür habe ich ein schönen Barsch verhaftet der auch nach dem Fischen wieder schwimmen durfte !!!

Robert hatte anderes vor, als er sein gefangendes Rotauge wieder in die Freiheit schickte..............Denn er hatte großes vor !!!!!

Seine Rute zuckte und bog sich bis zum Grund der Saar !!! Nach langen halten und warten, konnte wir das Ergebnis sehen !!!! Ein Luder hatte sich an die Angel von Robert verirrt......Morts groß und sprechen konnte das Luder auch !!!! .......Hatte er nicht mit seiner kleinen Rute ein Ruderboot samt Luder am Haken.....Nach reiflicher Überlegung und Begutachtung, kamen wir zum Entschluss, das das Luder doch zu Jung sei.....und entlieen es wieder ins Wasser zurück !!!!.........Ha....der Satz vom Luder war beim drillen folgender !!!!!!.......*OH NICHT SCHON WIEDER*......Was Sie damit meinte wissen wir nicht, aber man/n macht sich ja so seine gedanken.


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Anmeldungen:*

1. Waldemar 26.10.07 ........Unser Meister aller klassen*(mit Boot)*...* (43€)*
2. *Freier Platz !!!!!*
3. uer ................Kennt die besten Plätze.(smily) *(Mit eigenem Boot*)*(50€)*
4. ollen Jirko.....Da war noch was...ich überlege,genau !! 3x Schnitzel zum Abendbrot.*(50€ Die Kohle ist da !!) *
5. Bolle.......... .. Der mit den Toilettendeckel tanzt...*(50€)*
6. muchti...........Der Student der immer kann*...(Bezahlt da noch im Ausland) *
7.*.....Platz ist frei !!!!! *
8. robi N.............Sieht besser aus als auf dem Avatar.*(50€)*
9. Reisender........Einer der Hübschesten vom Team.*(50€)*
10.Sputnik4711.....Der mit den Hechten tanzt...*(50€) *
11.Marco von Klee.....(Und der Sommer kann kommen) *(50€)*
12.Dickerchen......Heimlicher Liebhaber der Veteranen...*(50€)*
13.Heinz..............Unser Fotograf *(50€)*
14.Sputniks Sohn.......Denn ich nicht kenne....*(50€)*
15.bwrds.........(Watt ein Name und dann noch ein *eigenes Boot.*..)* (50€) *
16. esox02..........mit Landungskreutzer* (Geld ist raus)*
17. Klee..............der 2006 den Harrison-Cup sich holte....*(Bootsschein)(50€)*
18. markisenburki....bei den Namen, hat er bestimmt schon mal gesessen.*(50€ Rente ist da) *
19. andre`.......Mit Tüttel über dem EEEEEEEEEE ````*(50€ haben ihren weg gefunden)*
20. Axel... (Der Zerstört bestimmt auch Toiletten) *(50€..ob das reicht für ein Deckel ??)*
21. *Jogierpe* .....(kommt nun doch)*(46€)*
22. *Platz ist auch wieder frei !!!!!!!*
23. iguana417.....(freund vom mipo, was auch immer der name heißen soll)


----------



## muchti (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*moin mike,*
*hast mi ja noch gar nicht aussortiert... fein...dafür is dein geld jetzt unterwegs*


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



muchti schrieb:


> *moin mike,*
> *hast mi ja noch gar nicht aussortiert... fein...dafür is dein geld jetzt unterwegs*


 
Natürlich nicht !!!!

Habe dir ja mein Wort gegeben !!!#h


----------



## Reisender (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Wir haben noch Plätze frei !!!*

Bitte melden wer noch mit möchte !!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Reisender (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*Infos !!!!!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111360


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Reisender (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

@muchti

Alles angekommen bei mir !!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:#6


----------



## Woodland (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hallo leute
nachdem ich gerade mit bolle telefoniert habe und erst jetzt mitbekommen habe,#c  das hier was über das treffen am bodden geschrieben wird, muß ich mich wohl mal melden. 
ich bin der "Marco von Klee" 
wie mir bolle sagte wissen einige noch nicht so recht was sie an tackle mitbringen sollen bzw benötigen noch was. werde auf jeden fall mal ´nen "kofferaum voll" jigköpfe und gufis bis 23 cm mitbringen. falls jemand vorher schon interesse hat was es so gibt, einfach ´ne pn schicken.

man sieht sich  :vik:     Marco


----------



## Reisender (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Schwitz....und ich dachte schon ich hätte dich nicht mit auf der Liste !!!#h#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Servus Leutz,

Nun ist es bald soweit  #6 freu mich schon riesig druff, wo ist eigentlich der Treffpunk ( an dem Hotel |kopfkrat ) und um wieviel Uhr wo|kopfkrat, habe hier schon lange nichts mehr gelesen !!! #c

Ne Adresse oder so wäre gut, oder habe ich da was überlesen, hey Uer vergeß bitte nicht die versprochene CD, wir warten jetzt schon 1 Jahr druff ;+, ich freue mich riesig wieder alle zu treffen, und ich hoffe es wird genauso ein Spaß wie letztes mal !!

Uer haste Copy bekommen für dem Heinz seine Karte, net das der die Angel nett auswerfen darf  #c

Also bis nächste Woche @ll


----------



## bambolero (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Reisender!
habe über waldi von dem raubfischcup erfahren und hätte große lust mitzukommen wenn noch ein platz frei wäre.
gruß bambolero!


----------



## Reisender (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bambolero schrieb:


> Hallo Reisender!
> habe über waldi von dem raubfischcup erfahren und hätte große lust mitzukommen wenn noch ein platz frei wäre.
> gruß bambolero!


 
Klar habe ich noch einen Platz frei !!!

Ich kicke den Robert aus dem Bett, und stelle dich da hinne.......das dauert 1 Minute und du kannst es hier sehen !!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111360



@Sputnik4711

Auch für dich !!!

Hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111360


----------



## Reisender (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



bambolero schrieb:


> Hallo Reisender!
> habe über waldi von dem raubfischcup erfahren und hätte große lust mitzukommen wenn noch ein platz frei wäre.
> gruß bambolero!


 

Stehst jetzt auf der Letzten seite mit drauf !!! Leider kann ich mein erstes Post nicht mehr ändern !! Warum ??? Frag das AB und nicht mich, denn ich weiß das nicht.


----------



## muchti (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Klar habe ich noch einen Platz frei !!!




denk dran dass wir noch´n platz für die glühweinkiste brauchen...:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

is doch noch nicht weihnachten!!!!aber schon schön kalt


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hallo Mike,
also sieht das so aus das wir uns an dem Hotel treffen  #c oder wie !!??
Und um wieviel Uhr müssen wir da sein !!??


Gruß Sputnik4711


----------



## Reisender (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> also sieht das so aus das wir uns an dem Hotel treffen #c oder wie !!??
> Und um wieviel Uhr müssen wir da sein !!??
> 
> ...


 

Ralf, das steht doch alles da !!!!|wavey:|wavey:

Wir Treffen uns am Hotel um 7.00 Uhr. Einige kommen später, da sie ihren Schönheitsschlaf brauchen ... Oder besser gesagt, sie kommen nicht früher aus die Kiste ....#h#h


----------



## Reisender (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Glühweinkiste Weihnachten ???????

OK OK......Und nun sagt nicht noch ich soll den Dicken Mann mit dem Weißem Bart mit bringen !!:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

und wenn man früher da ist dann kann man früher hechten nich war???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

nein verkleiden reicht.oder ne blondi ohne bart..


----------



## Waldemar (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> und wenn man früher da ist dann kann man früher hechten nich war???


 
Heißt dass nich "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"???:q

Son richtiger Wurm von 1,23m wär ja auch nich doof|supergri.


----------



## Jirko (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mein erstes Post nicht mehr ändern !! Warum ??? Frag das AB und nicht mich, denn ich weiß das nicht.


die macht ist nur mit uns mike :vik:... spaßbremse: nach ablauf einer gewissen, zeitlichen frist ist eine änderung des threads durch den themenverfasser nicht mehr möglich... sorry mike. hat also nix, gornix mit dir zu tun  #h


----------



## Louis (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Jirko schrieb:


> die macht ist nur mit uns mike :vik:... spaßbremse: nach ablauf einer gewissen, zeitlichen frist ist eine änderung des threads durch den themenverfasser nicht mehr möglich... sorry mike. hat also nix, gornix mit dir zu tun  #h



Jirko, sieh es ihm nach. Für Mike gilt: Die Tatsache, dass ich paranoid bin, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass Sie nicht hinter mir her sind.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Heißt dass nich "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"???:q
> 
> Son richtiger Wurm von 1,23m wär ja auch nich doof|supergri.


genau die länge hatte ich schon.


----------



## muchti (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> und wenn man früher da ist dann kann man früher hechten nich war???


 
von 0000 - 0700 in der wathose und danach ins boot...!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

geeeenauuuu


----------



## uer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

freunde mein auto ist gepackt, mein boot is ja eh schon oben :vik: 
 & mitgenommen wurde, 
1. gummifische, gummifische, gummifische, ............ 
2. wobbler, wobbler, wobbler, ........... 
3. blinker, blinker, blinker (große), ...........

4. ein bier und noch ein bier und noch ein bier  & ............,

5. ein kräuter &  noch ein ...............  |jump: 

ich würd sagen, das WE kann kommen #v


----------



## burki62 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

#hmoin moin, freue mich schon auf morgen, jedoch können andré und ich erst gegen mittag dazustossen. vielleicht kann bolle beim bootsvermieter bescheid geben?
also, bis morgen (spätestens beim griechen#h


----------



## uer (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

so boot is aufen trailer & bereit zum sauber machen & wir glücklich aber geschafft von unserm 2. ab raubfisch cup zurück,

das wetter war mal wieder wirklich mehr wie suuuuuuper und das beste ----- *es wurde sogar fisch gefangen, :m,*

eins kann man sagen *--- wer nicht dabei war, der hat was verpasst & das gewaltig,* ---- 

wenn alle bilder ausgewertet worden sind u. ich alle habe (auch von den weite gereisten, die jetzt noch unterwegs sind:c) gibs nen kleinen bericht (kann aber etwas dauern ) 

#h #h --- jan


----------



## Pete (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

morgen, meister uer...schubs ma trotzdem ein paar zahlen rüber...ich will am mittwoch mal für einen tag hoch...


----------



## robi_N (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

wie wars? habt ihr was gefangen??


----------



## uer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi pete, hi robi n,

wie schon geschrieben, wir hatten wirklich super super wetter, kein regen, kaum wind (außer sonntag ein bissel :v - :q) und viiiiiiel sonne, trotzdem war es ein schwieriges angel, die hechte haben wirklich sehr spitz gebissen, so da selbst angstdrillinge nicht viel geholfen haben, aussteiger über aussteiger, wobei ich am samstag alleine schon 3 hatte die am boot ausgestiegen sind & jeder einzelne die 10kg marke geknackt hätte, aber --- hätte der hund nicht geschiss.n, hät er den hasen bekommen ---  :q
naja insgesammt wurden gute & reichlich barsche gefangen, einige zander sind rausgekommen naja & hechte gabs auch noch, 

@pete

fuhrmännchens truppe hat auch den kubitzer unsicher gemacht, kann also bei ihm oben nicht so dolle laufen, (meine vermutung)

#h #h --- jan


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Moin ihr Luschen,

Nach einem langen Ritt in meinem Leihwagen konnte ich die Grenze zum Saarland um 1.20 Uhr Morgens überschreiten !!! .....Da ich bei Frankfurt noch eine kleine 1 Sündige Pause eingelegt habe. (Nein !! nicht im Rotlichtbereich)#d Das war nicht mehr drin bei 220€ Spritgeld !!

Ich muß mal wieder sagen das ich viel Nette Kerle kennen gelernt habe, ich wusste nicht, das es so viele gibt die noch eine größere Klatsche haben wie ich !!:q:q:q

Leider war es mir nicht vergönnt einen Hecht an die Leine zu bekommen !! Was wohl daran lag, das ich mich noch in der Lehre befinde !! So sagten Swen, Marco und Marco zumindest es mir. Nun ja, ich kann zumindest jetzt schon Auswerfen und die Gummiführung !! Und beim nächsten Treffen bekomme ich dann das Anschlagen und Drillen bei gebracht !! Nach meiner frage wann denn das auf dem Kopfschlagen dran kommt, waren die Jungs sich einig, das es noch 10 Jahre dauert bis es so weit ist !!|supergri|supergri

Zur Info @pete !!!

Ca. 20 Hechte, 10 Zander (Schwimmen wieder) 180 Barsche (20 nun bei mir im Kühlhaus)....2 Muscheln und ein Barsch am Zocker mit einem Barschauge als Köder !!;+ 

Klasse Wetter und eine menge Gaudi hatten wir alle, die Hübsche Griechin im Lokal hatte auch schöne B..... Augen.#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

oooooh war das ein goiles wochenende bin immer noch fertig vom barsche zocken!!!!!erst mal schönen dank an die den oder auch so veranstalter???und den rest von 22 mann.war eine tolle truppe.der grieche den ich erst am 2.tag kennen gelernt habe war schon toll(die inneneinrichtung)das essen war auch schmackhaft(wenn man nicht schon verhungert oder verdurstet war)ach ja die blondine und die tresenkraft die schwarzhaarige sah sehr gut aus.mit der bedienung hätte man sich aber auch noch verabreden können.
zu den fängen mein hecht schwimmt auch wieder,aber die barsche sind in der stückzahl ein bissl höher außgefallen.die nächsten tage gibt es nur noch fisch zu essen!!!schön das alle wieder heil zurück sind oder??beim nächsten event brauchen wir ein gemeindesaal oder so etwas damit man nicht immer irgendwo zwischen den zimmern rumgeistert.fotos kommen auch noch irgendwann.cu    wann fahren wir wieder hoch??????


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Mal sehen ob es geht !!


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Funzt ja wie Irre mit den Bildern !!!

Kann man sie auch sehen ?????????????????????????|wavey:


Es sind Marco und Marco und Swen und meiner einer der ohne Hecht da steht, aber eine Muschen am Haken hat !!:m:m:m:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Natürlich kann man sie nicht sehen.:c


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Dann noch mal !!

:v


Schade das mann nur 5 hochladen kann !!!


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Noch mal !!


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Und noch mal....

Mein fang....eine Muschel !!!

Und unser Driver..........


----------



## uer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

mike du alte pflaume, schick mir die bilder die du gemacht hast mal auf ner silbernen scheibe u. du bekommst dann eine von mir, 





> Nach einem langen Ritt in meinem Leihwagen konnte ich die Grenze zum Saarland um 1.20 Uhr Morgens überschreiten !!! .....Da ich bei Frankfurt noch eine kleine 1 Sündige Pause eingelegt habe. (Nein !! nicht im Rotlichtbereich)#d Das war nicht mehr drin *bei 220€ Spritgeld* !!


da bist aber nur vollgas gefahren :vik:, mit bummligen 80zig = 110 euronen #6

ud sach mal warst du besoffen, die bilder sind so schief & unklar |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich ja


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> mike du alte pflaume, schick mir die bilder die du gemacht hast mal auf ner silbernen scheibe u. du bekommst dann eine von mir, da bist aber nur vollgas gefahren :vik:, mit bummligen 80zig = 110 euronen #6
> 
> ud sach mal warst du besoffen, die bilder sind so schief & unklar |supergri


 

Ja ja....du bekommst die Fotos ja auch noch !!!

Und das die Bilder so mies sind, liegt an meiner Digi und nicht an dem zustand der den Knopf gedrückt hat !!:m:m Und außerdem hatten wir einen Driver an Board, der mit verzücken die Kurven um die Bojen möchte..:m Späßle am rand........


Bleifuss.....NÖ...hatte nur einen Benziner der bei 160 Sachen lutscht wie unser Motor am Boot !! 20 Liter auf 10 Kilometer...


----------



## uer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich versuch mal auch ein paar bilder zu zeigen 

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/1310/test223bearbgk5.jpg

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/765/test227bearbzq1.jpg

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/1625/test262bearbxj8.jpg

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/7410/test299bearbww5.jpg

beim griechen & danach #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

aalmanne futtert gerade die ersten barsche.


----------



## uer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

http://img458.*ih.us/img458/2236/test314bearbiv6.jpg

nach dem griechen - morgens  :q

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/6149/test331bearbcq3.jpg

& die gabs wie jedes jahr für den besten angler & die beste bootsbesatzung , (im übrigen, es sind uns leider 90% der fische wieder aus die hände geglitten, keine #c warum) |kopfkrat --- :q

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/2305/test332bearbos0.jpg

auf richtung wasser 

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/6398/test337bearbrn1.jpg

einen fisch haben wir auch gefangen 

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/6398/test337bearbrn1.658bf932db.jpg
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/4751/test363bearbgy4.jpg

am sonntag war dann leider um 14 uhr schluß

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/4751/test363bearbgy4.3c180bfcad.jpg


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Schaut euch das letze Bild genau an !!

Sind das nicht Seebären wie sie im Buche stehen ?????

Diese kantigen Gesichter und einen Blick als wenn grade eine Jungfrau dem Wasser entsteigt.......|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Ja, ja, wie im Buche- im Strafgesetzbuch ))


----------



## Pete (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

vielen dank für eure schnellen infos zur lage...scheint ja ein spitzenmäßiges wochenende gewesen zu sein!!! 180 barsche klingt ja auch gar nicht so verkehrt...


----------



## Tinsen (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

schöne bilder. scheint gut gewesen zu sein. hatte von dem treffen nix mitbekommen. egal.
war am donnerstag vor eurem treffen mit klee und woodland draussen. naja, spitz gebissen haben sie eigentlich nicht. eher gar nicht oder wenn, dann voll "volley" 

wo habt ihr die vielen barsche gefangen und wie groß waren die?


----------



## Waldemar (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hi Mädlz,
das wars ja nun leider schon wieder.
War echt#6spitzenmäßig mit Euch Lümmeln.
Auch erinnere ich mich gern an die nette Dame in der Herberge zurück.
Wenn wir nächstes mal kommen, kann sie ja vorher vieleicht eine Kotzeversichrung abschließen. Dann braucht sie sich nicht so zu ärgern.

Mein Gerödel werd ich mal garnicht so weit wegstellen.
Son Jahr ist ja schnell rum. Ich hoffe Euch dann alle wiederzusehen.

Mike#6, Jan#6, Bolle#6. Gut eingefedelt. Danke.


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hier sind die Barsche....|wavey:

Und nun sind nur noch 4 über.......|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich glaube ich bekomme Flossen !!!!!|bigeyes

In übrigen, ist der Fleischklopfer mein Entschupper......Und beim Treffen auf die Hand, tut er noch nicht mal weh !!!#6


----------



## burki62 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi hechtjäger #h
war leider nicht der erfolg, den ich mir gewünscht hätte :c
#d, ich mein jetzt nicht unser treffen, sondern das fabgergebnis
ich konnte lediglich einen barsch landen und der hatte nicht einmal das mindestmass
naja, jedenfalls ist diese aktion widerholungsbedürftig!!!
hoffe, dass es im nächsten jahr besser klappt!!!
ich bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei.
vielleicht können wir dann eine andere unterkunft anvisieren?
diese "herbergsmutter":q muss es nicht wieder sein, oder?
sooo, das von meiner seite und  #6mike #6bolle #6jan
|closed:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Tinsen schrieb:


> schöne bilder. scheint gut gewesen zu sein. hatte von dem treffen nix mitbekommen. egal.
> war am donnerstag vor eurem treffen mit klee und woodland draussen. naja, spitz gebissen haben sie eigentlich nicht. eher gar nicht oder wenn, dann voll "volley"
> 
> wo habt ihr die vielen barsche gefangen und wie groß waren die?


fotos der barsche im kutterbord


----------



## Tinsen (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

kutterboard? hm, find ich net die fotos.
wo gefangen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

nicht board sondern bord und da kubitzerbodden oder so.war ja froh die dinger(bilder)da irgenwie reinzustellen mit hilfe von ganz deutschland!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hier sind die Barsche....|wavey:
> 
> Und nun sind nur noch 4 über.......|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...


kloppst du die barsche bis die schuppen abfallen???oder wie


----------



## uer (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Reisender*
> 
> 
> ...


|muahah:, |good: esox02 :q-------- #h #h  jan


----------



## Reisender (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> kloppst du die barsche bis die schuppen abfallen???oder wie


 

Kerle du hat auch einen an der Waffel......NEIN, das tue ich nicht, ich schuppe sie wie alle anderen auch !!|wavey:|wavey:

Hier hast du ein Foto !!!!!

Da Fische ich Barsche.....ist in Schweden.....Sommensee (Tranas)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

das mußt du mir das nächste mal zeigen auch ich bin lernfähig


----------



## bwrds (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

na mein guter maik, ich habe ja nicht gewusst, wie du die barsche maltretierst. mit nem fleischklopfer, ne ne ne. da hätte ich mich vorher bei den barschen entschuldigt. wärst du mal bei mir mitgekommen, das war ein erlebnis.
aber war schon geil, jeden tag 30 barsche zum mitnehmen, nicht gezählt die zurückgesetzten.

so hier noch ein paar bilder, auch vom wilden fotograf aus uer.


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Tinsen schrieb:


> kutterboard? hm, find ich net die fotos.
> wo gefangen?


Da war ein Haken in der Software falsch gesetzt. Jetzt könnt ihr die Bilder dort auch als Gast sehen.:m


----------



## uer (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

hi björn, 
hab gornich gedacht das ander auch noch fotos gemacht haben :q,

ich fands geil, das WE, 
sach mal haste viele bilder gemacht u. kannst mir die geben, wollte alle sammel und so ne kleine bildershow draus machen, 

betrifft übrigens alle die am 2. AB Raubfisch Cup mit gemacht haben , her mit euren fotos, egal wie gut oder schlecht  die geworden sind, (#h #h mike :q)

björn, 
am sonntag eventuell treff mit deinem böötchen in stahlbrode (unseren 1. AB treffpunkt)

der greifswalder bodden ruft, :q

#h ---- jan


----------



## Waldemar (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Zitat Jan:
am sonntag eventuell treff mit deinem böötchen in stahlbrode (unseren 1. AB treffpunkt)

der greifswalder bodden ruft, :q



Schade, ne Woche später, am 10. u. 11. könntest Du mich in Stahlbrode treffen.
Bin nämlich am letzten WE. mit dem angeln nicht ganz fertig geworden.
Werde mir wohl mit ein paar Kollegen dort ne Übernachtung suchen und den Bodden nochmal durchharken:m.
Irgend wo muß sich doch der Meter versteckt haben:q.


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



uer schrieb:


> betrifft übrigens alle die am 2. AB Raubfisch Cup mit gemacht haben , her mit euren fotos, egal wie gut oder schlecht  die geworden sind, (#h #h mike :q)
> 
> #h ---- jan


 
Ja ja....ich werde dir meine Unscharfen Fotos schon senden !!


----------



## muchti (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> In übrigen, ist der Fleischklopfer mein Entschupper......Und beim Treffen auf die Hand, tut er noch nicht mal weh !!!#6


 
_moin mike...._
_du hast aber vergessen zu erwähnen dass die methode unter der wasseroberfläche durchgeführt wird...so hast du es uns zumindest auf´m boot erzählt...was die ganze sache zwar nicht logischer für mi macht jedoch immer noch einleuchtender erscheint als würmer in Chántre zu baden... _


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



muchti schrieb:


> _moin mike...._
> _du hast aber vergessen zu erwähnen dass die methode unter der wasseroberfläche durchgeführt wird...so hast du es uns zumindest auf´m boot erzählt...was die ganze sache zwar nicht logischer für mi macht jedoch immer noch einleuchtender erscheint als würmer in Chántre zu baden... _


 

Ja du hast recht Marco.....Unterwasser im Waschbecken Schuppe ich die Biester immer....So spritzen die Schuppen nicht bis zur Decke.


----------



## bwrds (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

*(björn,*
*am sonntag eventuell treff mit deinem böötchen in stahlbrode unseren 1. AB treffpunkt) der greifswalder bodden ruft)*



hallo uer, 
dat würd ich schon machen, bekomm es aber zeitlich nicht hin.
mit nem bisschen mehr vorlauf geht es aber immer.
gruss björn


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

der bodden hach ja...träum...hier von meinem schreibtisch aus könnt ich heulen...ich will auch...:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

wer auf rügen wohnt hats doch nicht weit!!!!


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich wohne ja nicht mehr auf rügen, bin nach hessen gezogen:c...fahre aber mehrmals im jahr hoch und angel dann wenn das wetter mitspielt...

in hessen war ich noch nie angeln, kenne hier keine gewässer und keine angler die sie mir zwigen könnten...das war ein versteckter hilferuf#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

ich habe mitleid:c:c


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> ich wohne ja nicht mehr auf rügen, bin nach hessen gezogen:c...fahre aber mehrmals im jahr hoch und angel dann wenn das wetter mitspielt...
> 
> in hessen war ich noch nie angeln, kenne hier keine gewässer und keine angler die sie mir zwigen könnten...das war ein versteckter hilferuf#h


 



Hey......Wenn du mal Lust hast, dann können wir beide ja mal ein Wochenende los brausen (Verlängertes) wir suchen einen der ein Bööttchchen hat und verhaften ihn !!! Und wenn der Kerl auch noch Geld haben möchte, dann schubsen wir ihn über Bord.....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Oder wir sind ganz lieb zu ihn und sagen das wir sein Sprit was er verfährt von uns bekommt !!#h#h

Du mußt die Jungs nur ein wenig härter anpacken, dann machen die alles für uns !! Das ist den wie bei ihn zu hause, da haben die meisten auch nichts zu sagen......NECHT ESOX02..:m:m

Und was sagst du ????;+

Oder du kommst zu mir an die Saar zum Wels Fischen....sind zwar alle nicht die Größten aber immerhin Katzenwelse..:m:m

Booohhhh......ich könnte wieder zum Bodden.....


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> ich habe mitleid:c:c


 

@Easy_1978

Da haben wir schon einen gefunden !!

Ist ein ganz Lieber Kerl !!!!! Und Fischen kann der auch wie hulla....Der hat über 100 Barsche gefangen..


|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Lieber esox02*...viel Gesundheit und ein langes Anglerleben.....Und pflege dein Boot schön, denn wie ich dich kenne, dürfen wir auch mal mit dir fahren !!#h


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

:vik:

das wäre echt genial...ein boot hab ich auch..













auf rügen:c


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> das wäre echt genial...ein boot hab ich auch..
> 
> ...


 

Also wenn du Zeit und Luscht hast, dann sag bescheid !!

Sind dann schon Kosten durch 2.......und von dir sind es ja nur 750 Kilometer......Ein klacks.....#h 

Also ich kann mir immer Freitags frei nehmen......und schon können wir Donnerstags schon los Brausen !!:m:m

Was für ein Boot hast du denn ??????


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1813682#post1813682


für zwei leute reicht es allemal, würde wirklich gern, aber meine frau und meine zwei kleinen wollen ihren papi auch mal haben, die sehen mich unter der woche kaum...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

die rügenjolle toll die habe ich nach der wende gesucht.da hatte ich auch noch keine pappe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Easy_1978
> 
> Da haben wir schon einen gefunden !!
> 
> ...


wir haben mal hochgerechnet wieviel es wirklich waren wenn wir die zahl nennen werden wir das nächste mal verbrannt und das will ich nicht


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> die rügenjolle toll die habe ich nach der wende gesucht.da hatte ich auch noch keine pappe



cleverer Rückschluss  reicht aber vollkommen aus um bequem mit zwei leuten zu angeln...5 ps hinten dran und los gehts...wer auf der ostsee bei windstärke vier oder sechs angeln will ist selber schuld#h


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> cleverer Rückschluss  reicht aber vollkommen aus um bequem mit zwei leuten zu angeln...5 ps hinten dran und los gehts...wer auf der ostsee bei windstärke vier oder sechs angeln will ist selber schuld#h


 
Wenn wir raus wollen, dann sagen wir *esox02...*oder auch *uer*....oder *bwrds *bescheid !! Die Jungs helfen uns bestimmt !! Sind alle klasse Kerle, die mußt du mal kennen lernen !!:m+


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



esox02 schrieb:


> wir haben mal hochgerechnet wieviel es wirklich waren wenn wir die zahl nennen werden wir das nächste mal verbrannt und das will ich nicht


 
Alter Zunder soll gut brennen habe ich gehört !!#h|supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber die Barsche waren lecken, ich hab sie alle geschaft....die von dir und vom Björn und meine, die ich auch noch hatte.......:m:m:m


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1813682#post1813682
> 
> 
> für zwei leute reicht es allemal, würde wirklich gern, aber meine frau und meine zwei kleinen wollen ihren papi auch mal haben, die sehen mich unter der woche kaum...


 

Die nehmen wir mit !!!!

Ist doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht hin bekommen !!!


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

wenn du den part übernimmst, meine frau zu übereden gern


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> wenn du den part übernimmst, meine frau zu übereden gern


 


Null Problemo......:m:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

da kann ich nur zustimmen der macht aus jedem barsch ein hecht und der barsch glaubt es dann auch noch.bin ich ein toller hecht!!! so gehe jetzt feiern


----------



## Tinsen (3. November 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Da war ein Haken in der Software falsch gesetzt. Jetzt könnt ihr die Bilder dort auch als Gast sehen.:m




kapier ich net?
hat mal jemand nen link zu den bildern?


----------



## Reisender (3. November 2007)

*AW: 2 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup*

Hast ihn per PN grade bekommen !!#h


----------

